

Have idea, need coder (comic) - jauco
http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20080812

======
mdasen
The best part is when people give you an idea that has already been done, talk
about it like it's completely novel and then mention "you know, kinda like. .
."

I've had people approach me saying things like "I want to make this great
site. It would allow people to buy and sell things online and the prices would
be determined by auction and we could have user feedback on the sales, you
know, kinda like Ebay". They came up with the idea (and by came up with, I
mean saw Ebay) and it was my job to develop the site and figure out why people
would use it over Ebay. They had done their part, but when I said no, it was
in their mind because I was a crappy programmer.

~~~
kajecounterhack
Same here...I work for a web design firm and this client wanted the site to be
the next youtube.

If only he had more than 5gb of bandwidth on his shared hosting plan...then
maybe we could get out of beta...

~~~
jamongkad
I loled at this one.

------
azharcs
I have seen tons of people like this, but they also come with a NDA and
somehow strongly believe idea is so much stronger than the team working on it.

I think this is what happens when mainstream media puts Kevin Rose on front of
its cover.

~~~
crocus
He did have more than an idea, though. He had a huge audience. And that is why
digg didn't follow the usual path of startups that begin as this cartoon.

~~~
ojbyrne
I don't think the audience was that huge (he was about to be laid off,
presumably because the ratings sucked). He did have enough of an audience to
get critical mass. Beyond that, there was a lot of luck (and SEO).

------
iamdave
The type of people who need to read this the most are going to be the ones who
don't even understand why it matters.

~~~
eru
As always with everything.

------
tortilla
Here's a random posting I just stumbled upon, perfect example:

<http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/web/794985430.html>

Real estate web designer needed!!

Contact me at the link above if you are interested in helping me build a
profitable web site directed at listing fsbo, investment, foreclosure, etc
listings. I currently have a site up, but need to re-build it to make it a
more profitable, user friendly, attractive web site. I am looking for someone
who is able to work with little direction other than a basic idea, and run
with it to make it a top notch web site to attract more sellers and buyers. I
am looking for someone to utilize web search optimization, etc to inrease hits
to the site and repeat visitors. I am not able to pay for services at this
time, but have a much better offer for the right designer. I am willing to
offer up a part ownership in the web site itself and profit share in exchange
for your services. This could potentially be worth ALOT of money to you if the
site is designed properly and starts to generate a positive cash flow/
positive hit stream. I am open to discussion of this if you have any
questions. Please send your resume to me at the e-mail link above to get more
details.

~~~
netcan
Funny. It's not necessarily part of the same. But it seems likely to be.

The thing that is missing is what do 'you' do. If I am thinking up, designing,
promoting & running the site. The sit = the business, what's are you for?

BTW, there might be a his part. But it's not mentioned.

------
bpreece
All this aside, suppose you really do have a new and novel idea that really
could be useful and make money. How would you go about finding a web
programmer?

On the one hand, you can't really afford to hire a good one because you don't
have any money yet, but on the other hand you can't afford to put up a crappy
web site either. Seems like a Catch 22.

~~~
enra
I think the problem is that even if suggested idea is good and executable,
usually these idea-people know little about nothing how to execute the idea.
Typically they know nothing of industry, running a business, web, planning,
making products, design and never nothing technical. Programmer should just
figure out all the features, design and business plans while programming.

My advise is that you have to sell the idea to programmers same way you would
sell the idea for investors. You have to do your homework, have some plans,
and make clear what you expect from them and what you can bring to the
table(eg. money, connections, expertise). You won't go to investors asking for
millions with a idea written on a napkin.

~~~
gaius
Aye, the thing that a non-technical founder can bring to the table is industry
experience and connections.

One small company I worked at was run by former investment bankers. They knew
VBA obviously, but that was it (the app was C++ on Solaris). But they knew the
foreign exchange business inside out, and "sales" consisted of them having
lunch with their mates (which BTW bagged us 7 of the top 10 FX banks as
clients.... no programmer could have done that).

------
joshwa
Business Requirements:

1) must make me a millionaire

~~~
blogimus
Along with the business plan:

Step 1) Think of something.

Step 2) ???

Step 3) Profit!!!

------
icco
What I really like (honestly) is coders who talk to you and say, I have this
great idea, wanna help me make it better? This is rare but really cool when it
happens. It also makes me hope that more business people would bother to learn
more about what they want to sell.

------
redorb
i meet people like that everyday, the line is '' i want to be the next
(google,youtube..etc).. i used to try to explain .. now i just smile and say
no thanks.

